# ID request please.



## joossa (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been finding little guys just like this one at night over the last month:







Note the long dark wings. I believe it's a _S. carolina_... Can anyone confirm?

Thanks.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 6, 2007)

> I have been finding little guys just like this one at night over the last month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thatd be my guess... not chinese i know that much


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 6, 2007)

Yup, Carolina


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2007)

Stagmomantis. Is s. carolina found in CA?


----------



## joossa (Sep 6, 2007)

> Stagmomantis. Is s. carolina found in CA?


If the mantis pictured is in fact _Stagomomantis carolina_, then yes it is found in California. I have found/seen about 5 adult males at night over the last month. One actually flew into my house through the back door that I had left open (probably because of the light). I saw the others at work (also at night), which is only a couple miles from my house. I didn't keep any because I have no more room left at home.

I did not know that their range included California, so that's why I asked here. I am so used to the species I keep, that when I saw the first carolina, I was very impressed by his big bulging eyes.


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2007)

It is surely without a doubt stagmomantis. It looks like S. Carolina but I wasn't sure they were found that far west.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 6, 2007)

I know for a fact that _S. limbata_ comes in a wide variety of colors, and is native to CA, so don't factor that party out quite yet.


----------



## Hypoponera (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think _S. carolina_ rangers farther west then central Texas. Both _S. californica_ and _S. limbata_ may be found in your area.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks a lot like the S. Californica male that I had before he got eaten.


----------



## Asa (Sep 20, 2007)

Heh I just caught one.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 20, 2007)

I've seen these males in Arizona in a small town called Ajo that I passed on my way from California to Tucson (first link below). It's definitely _S. californica_ or _S. limbata_. I had the information about 7 years ago, but I've redone my website a few times and the following pages are actually "lost" pages (disabled links from an old US Mantodea page from my site):

http://bugsincyberspace.com/ajo_mantis.html

http://bugsincyberspace.com/az_mantis_green_male.html

Peter


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 27, 2007)

Peter said:


> I've seen these males in Arizona in a small town called Ajo that I passed on my way from California to Tucson (first link below). It's definitely _S. californica_ or _S. limbata_. I had the information about 7 years ago, but I've redone my website a few times and the following pages are actually "lost" pages (disabled links from an old US Mantodea page from my site):http://bugsincyberspace.com/ajo_mantis.html
> 
> http://bugsincyberspace.com/az_mantis_green_male.html
> 
> Peter


WHAT! Let me ask u a question. Starting in late september, and earlier of this month, I found 9 mantids of the same species(3 females and 6 males). I live in Las Vegas, the desert, and the mantids were all green. The females cant fly, and have the wings stop at about half way down the abdomen. the males can fly. I wrote them off as carolina's, until u mentioned the other two. They all look the same to me, so how can i tell? The female layed an eggcase, and died. The california mantis is said to be in the desert, but its not colorful like the guys on top. Can u help me out


----------

